# Am i wasting co2?



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,
I just made a DIY co2 with standard reciepe (sugar + water +yeast) connected to a air stone directly under HOB ac30, and about 90% if not all of the bubble go into the filter intake. 

The water coming out of the filter is free falling for about an inch.

Q: Am i wasting co2? whats the recomendation for water level? all the way up to filter output so it doesnt waterfall or is 1 inch fall acceptable?

I did some reading but recieve different views.. some say the waterfall would push the co2 filled water deep into the tank and therefore spreading the co2, while other say the surface aggitation from the waterfall is wasting the co2..

What do you guys think?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The surface agitation would be creating excessive surface agitation, increasing the surface area and thus increasing gas exchange with the atmosphere (in short, you are losing the CO2 that you are putting into the water at a faster rate).

Ideally, the water level should be at the level of the filter output, but if this is not feasible, how you have it now is fine as well.

Having an inch of space will not allow the CO2 filled water to be pushed any deeper into the aquarium. If you were to increase the aquarium water level, the CO2 filled water from the filter output would still be pushed into the aquarium.


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

ahh... ic...
thanks for the info.. time to fill up


----------

